

Big Game Hunting: The Peculiarities of Nation-State Malware Research - thomasrossi
https://www.blackhat.com/html/webcast/08202015-big-game-hunting.html

======
thomasrossi
this is the video to give more context
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVlMYXLB0m0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVlMYXLB0m0)

